# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Εμμονή με την αυπνία

## nick2917

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
Είμαι καινούριος στην παρέα..Τα τελευταία χρόνια με ταλαιπωρεί το θέμα της αυπνίας. Ξεκίνησαν από όταν έπιασα δουλειά. Θεωρώ ότι επειδή πρέπει να ανταπεξέλθω στην εργασία μου πρέπει να κοιμηθώ με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω ποιοτικό ύπνο. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πάντα. Υπάρχουν περίοδοι που είμαι χαλαρός και κοιμάμαι κανονικά αλλά και περίοδοι που επειδή μια νύχτα δεν κοιμήθηκα καλά με παίρνει η μπάλα για εβδομάδες..Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι πάλι σε μια τέτοια φάση..έχω αναγάγει το θέμα του ύπνου σε κάτι τρομερό και ειναι η μόνιμη σκέψη που με απασχολεί. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι και δεν θα τα καταφέρω στη δουλειά ή θα πάθω τίποτα πιο σοβαρό.. Με κούρασε αυτος ο τρόπος ζωής και σκέψης. Υπάρχει κάποιος που το ξεπέρασε;

----------


## babis257

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
> Είμαι καινούριος στην παρέα..Τα τελευταία χρόνια με ταλαιπωρεί το θέμα της αυπνίας. Ξεκίνησαν από όταν έπιασα δουλειά. Θεωρώ ότι επειδή πρέπει να ανταπεξέλθω στην εργασία μου πρέπει να κοιμηθώ με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω ποιοτικό ύπνο. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πάντα. Υπάρχουν περίοδοι που είμαι χαλαρός και κοιμάμαι κανονικά αλλά και περίοδοι που επειδή μια νύχτα δεν κοιμήθηκα καλά με παίρνει η μπάλα για εβδομάδες..Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι πάλι σε μια τέτοια φάση..έχω αναγάγει το θέμα του ύπνου σε κάτι τρομερό και ειναι η μόνιμη σκέψη που με απασχολεί. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι και δεν θα τα καταφέρω στη δουλειά ή θα πάθω τίποτα πιο σοβαρό.. Με κούρασε αυτος ο τρόπος ζωής και σκέψης. Υπάρχει κάποιος που το ξεπέρασε;


Welcome to the club m8! 
Από τη στιγμή που λες ότι υπάρχουν κακές και καλές περίοδοι, λογικά είναι από άγχος... πρέπει μα βρεις τι είναι αυτό που σε προβληματίζει και να το λύσεις !
Ξέρω δύσκολα πράγματα αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις. 
Ότι θες εδώ είμαστε ;-)

----------


## nick2917

Αν κοιμηθώ δύο με τρεις μέρες κανονικά υποχωρεί.το θέμα είναι ότι αν μια νύχτα δε κοιμηθώ με παίρνει η μπάλα για εβδομάδες.. είναι μεγάλο μαρτύριο.ξερω ότι το προκαλώ εγώ αλλά δε μπορώ να το περιορίσω..πώς να χαλαρώσω;; πήγα σε έναν ψυχίατρο και μου είπε ότι χρήζει ψυχοθεραπείας..και για την επίμονη αϋπνία να χρησιμοποιήσω λίγο ζαναξ περιστασιακά όμως.. νομίζω ότι κάτι θα πάθω και θα χάσω τη δουλειά μου.. Σαββατοκύριακο που δε δουλεύω κοιμάμαι κανονικά.ειναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό

----------


## Delmember2052020

Να σε ρωτησω κατι nick στην καθημερινοτητα σου εισαι υπερκινητικος?και τι εννοεις οτι θα παθεις κατι και θα χασεις την δουλεια σου?

----------


## nick2917

> Να σε ρωτησω κατι nick στην καθημερινοτητα σου εισαι υπερκινητικος?και τι εννοεις οτι θα παθεις κατι και θα χασεις την δουλεια σου?


Είμαι λίγο ναι.. εννοώ ότι από τις παρατεταμένες μέρες χωρίς ύπνο θα πέσω κάτω ή θα χάσω την απόδοση μου στη δουλειά και θα χάσω τη δουλειά μου..

----------


## Delmember2052020

Kοιταξε ο υπνος ειναι απαραιτητος, το πρωτο πραγμα που με ρωτησαν στο Κεντρο Ψυχικης Υγειας ηταν ποσες ωρες κοιμαμαι το βραδυ επειδη ειχα και γω αυπνιες γνωμη μου ειναι ο ψυχιατρος να σου δωσει κατι αφου λες κραταει χρονια η σκετη ψυχοθεραπεια δε θα σε βοηθησει ουτε το λιγο ζαναχ.

----------


## FILARETOS

> Αν κοιμηθώ δύο με τρεις μέρες κανονικά υποχωρεί.το θέμα είναι ότι αν μια νύχτα δε κοιμηθώ με παίρνει η μπάλα για εβδομάδες.. είναι μεγάλο μαρτύριο.ξερω ότι το προκαλώ εγώ αλλά δε μπορώ να το περιορίσω..πώς να χαλαρώσω;; πήγα σε έναν ψυχίατρο και μου είπε ότι χρήζει ψυχοθεραπείας..και για την επίμονη αϋπνία να χρησιμοποιήσω λίγο ζαναξ περιστασιακά όμως.. νομίζω ότι κάτι θα πάθω και θα χάσω τη δουλειά μου.. Σαββατοκύριακο που δε δουλεύω κοιμάμαι κανονικά.ειναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό


Κράτα την κεντρική ιδέα από την στιγμή που σου είπέ ο ψυχίατρος ότι χρήζεις ψυχοθεραπείας κατι θα είδε και θα σου το είπε. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις και εσύ τα ζαναξ δεν δίνουν οριστική λύση αλλά της στιγμής και θα σου πρότεινα να βρεις με έναν γιατρό τι συμβαίνει. Μην χάνεις χρόνο με αρνητικές σκέψεις και ζητα βοήθεια. Παντα με αγάπη για να μην πονάει η σκεψη σου. Δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό πάντως.

----------


## babis257

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δε θα ήταν κακό να δοκιμάσεις πως συμοετιφερεται στον οργανισμό σου ένα ζάναξ 0,25 πριν τον ύπνο... δοκιμαστικά θα μπορούσες τα το δεις για καμία εβδομάδα

----------


## nick2917

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δε θα ήταν κακό να δοκιμάσεις πως συμοετιφερεται στον οργανισμό σου ένα ζάναξ 0,25 πριν τον ύπνο... δοκιμαστικά θα μπορούσες τα το δεις για καμία εβδομάδα


Ήδη το δοκιμάζω μόνο δύο με τρεις νύχτες την εβδομάδα... όποτε το παίρνω κοιμάμαι.. είναι απίστευτο γιατί ξέρω ότι το προκαλώ εγώ αλλά δε μπορώ να σταματήσω τη σκέψη ότι δε θα κοιμηθώ μόλις ξαπλώνω.. κουράστηκα ρε παιδιά.. παλιότερα κοιμόμουν με τρία ποτηράκια κρασί αλλά το σταμάτησα τρία χρόνια πρίν..

----------


## babis257

Το 0,25 δε θα σου κάνει εθισμό ειδικά αν παίρνεις μόνο ένα...
Νομίζω αυτό που κανείς και μια παρακολούθηση από ειδικό θα γίνεις περδίκι σύντομα!
Πόσο είσαι; 
Έχεις κάτσει να σκεφτείς τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό που σε κρατάει ξύπνιο;

----------


## nick2917

Όσο αστείο και αν σου φαίνεται με κρατάει ξύπνιο το άγχος του αν θα κοιμηθώ... ξαπλώνω σκέφτομαι ότι δε θα κοιμηθώ και δεν κοιμάμαι..στην ουσία είναι ο υποσυνείδητος φόβος του αν μείνω πολλές μέρες ξύπνιος θα πέσω στο μετρό, δε θα είμαι αποδοτικός στη δουλειά μου και θα με απολύσουν, δε θα καταφέρω ποτέ να σταθώ στα πόδια μου και στο τέλος θα πεθάνω από κάτι που θα προκαλέσει η παρατεταμένη αϋπνία

----------


## babis257

Πόσο είσαι φίλε ;

----------


## nick2917

37 ετών..και βασανίζονται από τα 25 με παροδικά ξεσπάσματα..

----------


## babis257

> 37 ετών..και βασανίζονται από τα 25 με παροδικά ξεσπάσματα..


Εγώ 39 αλλά είμαι φρέσκος στα ψυχικά - ψυχοσωματικά...

----------


## Sonia

Έχεις στην πραγματικότητα άγχος για άλλα πράγματα που μετακυλίεται σε άγχος για το αν θα κοιμηθείς και καταντάει αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία και φαύλος κύκλος. Έχεις μάλλον άγχος για τη δουλειά που ίσως προέρχεται από το άγχος για το αν θα τα βγάζεις πέρα κι αν χάσεις αυτή τη δουλειά που θα βρεις άλλη κτλ. Μια πρόχειρη υπόθεση κάνω... Γιατί δεν κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία να βρεις την άκρη με κάποιον ψυχολόγο; Τα χάπια μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν λιγάκι, αλλά ουσιαστικά καταπραϋνουν τα συμπτώματα του άγχους, δεν καταπολεμούν την αιτία. Τι θα κάνεις, μια ζωή με χάπια θα είσαι;

----------


## nick2917

Αυτό είπα και πιο πρίν ότι σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία..σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Πιστεύεις ότι θα βοηθήσει;δε μπορώ να καταλάβω από πού προέρχεται αυτό το άγχος.. είμαι πολύ αγχώδης γενικά όχι όμως για κάτι τόσο συγκεκριμένο όσο ο ύπνος.

----------


## babis257

> Αυτό είπα και πιο πρίν ότι σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία..σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Πιστεύεις ότι θα βοηθήσει;δε μπορώ να καταλάβω από πού προέρχεται αυτό το άγχος.. είμαι πολύ αγχώδης γενικά όχι όμως για κάτι τόσο συγκεκριμένο όσο ο ύπνος.


Και βέβαια θα βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία! 
Αν μπορούσαμε να βρούμε τόσο εύκολα μόνοι μας την πηγή του προβλήματος μας δε θα τους χρειαζόμασταν τους γιατρούς...

----------


## Vox

> ... είναι μεγάλο μαρτύριο.ξερω ότι το προκαλώ εγώ αλλά δε μπορώ να το περιορίσω..πώς να χαλαρώσω;;


Όταν περνάω περιόδους με στρες που επηρεάζουν τον ύπνο μου, παίρνω μερικές σταγόνες από εκχύλισμα ματιών συκιάς. Ο ύπνος που ακολουθεί είναι βαθύς και σε ξεκουράζει. Δεν είναι φάρμακο και δεν έχει καμία παρενέργεια. Επενεργεί στο πεπτικό και στο νευρικό σύστημα με χαρακτηριστική αγχολυτική δράση. Ξέρω κι άλλους που έχουν ανακουφιστεί έτσι.

----------


## babis257

> Όταν περνάω περιόδους με στρες που επηρεάζουν τον ύπνο μου, παίρνω μερικές σταγόνες από εκχύλισμα ματιών συκιάς. Ο ύπνος που ακολουθεί είναι βαθύς και σε ξεκουράζει. Δεν είναι φάρμακο και δεν έχει καμία παρενέργεια. Επενεργεί στο πεπτικό και στο νευρικό σύστημα με χαρακτηριστική αγχολυτική δράση. Ξέρω κι άλλους που έχουν ανακουφιστεί έτσι.


Ααααααα για πες πως το λένε;

----------


## Vox

> Ααααααα για πες πως το λένε;


Το είπα, είναι εκχύλισμα από μάτια συκιάς. Τι άλλο να πω;

----------


## babis257

> Το είπα, είναι εκχύλισμα από μάτια συκιάς. Τι άλλο να πω;


Ο γούγλης δε βγάζει καμία αναφορά για εκχύλισμα από μάτια συκιάς....

----------


## nick2917

Που το βρίσκεις;

----------


## Vox

> Ο γούγλης δε βγάζει καμία αναφορά για εκχύλισμα από μάτια συκιάς....


Να του πεις του γούγλη να πάει να δει αν έρχομαι. :cool:

Πρόκειται για γεμμοθεραπευτικό σκεύασμα. Δεν ξέρω πού μπορείς να το βρεις στην Ελλάδα. Πάντως σε ένα βιβλίο γεμμοθεραπείας που έχω εξηγεί πώς το φτιάχνεις από τα μάτια των δέντρων. Ίσως να πρέπει να κοιτάξεις σε καταστήματα με φυσικά/φυτικά προϊόντα και διατροφικά συμπληρώματα. Ειδάλλως πιάσε το γούγλη απ' τα ... αυτιά :D και βάλ' τον να σου βρει κάτι σχετικά με γεμμοθεραπεία στην Ελλάδα. Είναι μια μορφή φυτοθεραπείας.

----------


## nick2917

Μέχρι να βρούμε συκιά τι κάνουμε είναι το θέμα..

----------


## babis257

> Να του πεις του γούγλη να πάει να δει αν έρχομαι. :cool:
> 
> Πρόκειται για γεμμοθεραπευτικό σκεύασμα. Δεν ξέρω πού μπορείς να το βρεις στην Ελλάδα. Πάντως σε ένα βιβλίο γεμμοθεραπείας που έχω εξηγεί πώς το φτιάχνεις από τα μάτια των δέντρων. Ίσως να πρέπει να κοιτάξεις σε καταστήματα με φυσικά/φυτικά προϊόντα και διατροφικά συμπληρώματα. Ειδάλλως πιάσε το γούγλη απ' τα ... αυτιά :D και βάλ' τον να σου βρει κάτι σχετικά με γεμμοθεραπεία στην Ελλάδα. Είναι μια μορφή φυτοθεραπείας.


Πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευτο

----------


## Vox

> Πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευτο


Έχεις κι εσύ πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο; :confused:

----------


## babis257

> Έχεις κι εσύ πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο; :confused:


Μόνο όταν έχω πολλές σκέψεις στο μυαλό μου...

----------


## Vox

> Μέχρι να βρούμε συκιά τι κάνουμε είναι το θέμα..


Υπομονή.

Μόλις είδα ότι το προϊόν που έχω υπόψιν υπάρχει στο amazon, μόνο που δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να δώσω εδώ περισσότερα στοιχεία.

----------


## babis257

> Υπομονή.
> 
> Μόλις είδα ότι το προϊόν που έχω υπόψιν υπάρχει στο amazon, μόνο που δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να δώσω εδώ περισσότερα στοιχεία.


Εδώ ίσως όχι αλλά κάπου αλού ναι...

----------


## Vox

> Μόνο όταν έχω πολλές σκέψεις στο μυαλό μου...


Όπως οι περισσότεροι λίγο-πολύ. Το θέμα είναι η συχνότητα των βασανιστικών σκέψεων, γιατί αν αυτή είναι υψηλή καλό είναι να έχεις μια λύση αλλά όσο το δυνατό πιο ήπια για τον οργανισμό (όχι φάρμακα λοιπόν, ει δυνατόν). Η έλλειψη ύπνου μπορεί να υποσκάψει την υγεία με τρόπους που δε βλέπουμε.

----------


## thlimenamatia

δεν κοιμαμαι σωστα απο οταν χωρισα σχεδον 4 μηνες και χειροτερευει οσο παει. δηλαδη λιγες ωρες υπνου οχι συνεχομενες λιγα λεπτα οχι συγκεκριμενες ωρες μια αργα μια νωρις ξυπνηματα μεσα στη νυχτα τα ξημερωματα. ονειρα που δεν θυμαμαι η με τρομαζουν και με ξυπνουν μολις παω να κοιμηθω. εχω δοκιμασει μονο βοτανα αλλα δεν μου εκαναν τιποτα καλο στο θεμα του υπνου. νιωθω οτι κουραζομαι στη δουλεια και φοβαμαι μην κανω λαθη. και οταν γυριζω σπιτι νιωθω κουρασμενη παρα πολυ.

----------


## Sonia

Κατά καιρούς έχω θέματα με αϋπνίες κτλ. Όχι τόσο ότι δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος, όσο ότι ξυπνάω μετά από 2-3 ώρες και δυσκολεύομαι να κοιμηθώ πάλι. Πράγματα που με έχουν βοηθήσει είναι α) Αν ξυπνήσω, δεν κάθομαι να αναλύσω το γεγονός και να σκέφτομαι ότι πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ και θα είμαι πτώμα αύριο και να εκνευριστώ περισσότερο β) Δεν πιάνω στα χέρια μου οθόνες. Όχι τηλεόραση, όχι τηλέφωνα, υπολογιστές, λάπτοπ. γ) Μπορεί να σηκωθώ, να πάω τουαλέτα, μετά να ξαπλώσω και να πάρω στο κρεββάτι να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο ή να λύσβ ένα σταυρόλεξο. Όταν έμενα μόνη κι είχα μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία κινήσεων, μπορεί να έβαζα χαλαρή μουσική ή να έβγαινα στο μπαλκόνι να καθίσω λίγο ή έβγαινα για περπάτημα και ξάπλωνα μόλις αισθανόμουν πιο χαλαρή/νυσταγμένη δ) Εγώ κοιμάμαι με φως έτσι κι αλλιώς, ωστόσο δυνατά φώτα δεν βοηθάνε. Καλύτερα ένα πορτατίφ ή κάποιο απαλό φως στο δωμάτιο όσο διαβάζετε ή αράζετε. ε) Όταν με πιάνουν αϋπνίες, προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να περιορίσω κάπνισμα και καφέδες. Ποτέ καφέ, τσάι, αναψυκτικά με καφεϊνη μετά τις 3-4 το μεσημέρι ή έστω, ελάχιστες ποσότητες. Το ίδιο με το αλκοόλ που ακόμα κι αν σε βοηθήσει να κοιμηθείς, μετά σε κάνει ανήσυχο και νευρικό μέσα στη νύχτα και την επόμενη ημέρα. Πολύ δύσκολο λόγω ωραρίων δουλειάς, αλλά προσπαθώ να τρώω σχετικά ελαφρύ βραδινό και όχι πολύ αργά. Η καλή διατροφή βοηθάει γενικά. ζ) Το περπάτημα μέσα στη μέρα εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ. Βασικά αν και πάντοτε υπέρβαρη/παχύσαρκη, περπατάω καθημερινά από μικρή και βοηθάει πολύ και στα θέματα άγχους/ύπνου. η) Γενικά σε φάσεις άγχους, αϋπνίας κτλ προσπαθώ να κάνω πράγματα να αποφορτίζομαι μέσα στη μέρα. Αν είσαι όλη μέρα στην τσίτα μη περιμένεις να κοιμηθείς μετά σαν πουλάκι. Ένα αφρόλουτρο, ένα μασάζ, ένα καλό βιβλίο, μια βόλτα με φίλους, ότι χαλαρώνει τον καθένα... θ) Σε φάσεις ακραίας αϋπνίας, αν μπορεί κανείς να ξεκλέψει κάποιες ώρες ύπνου μέσα στη μέρα, είναι προτιμότερο από το τίποτα. Ωστόσο καλό είναι να προσπαθούμε να προσαρμόζουμε τα ωράριά μας σιγά σιγά σε σταθερές ώρες ύπνου. Αν δηλαδή κάποιος δουλεύει πρωινές ώρες και είναι πτώμα και κοιμηθεί μετά τη δουλειά κάνα δύωρο π.χ. 4 με 6 το μεσημέρι, πάει κι έρχεται. Αν είναι πτώμα και κοιμηθεί μέχρι τις 8, δύσκολα μετά να κοιμηθεί πάλι στις 11-12 το βράδυ ας πούμε.

----------


## nick2917

Πάνω που χαλάρωσα και αποδομησα λίγο το θέμα της αϋπνίας και κοιμήθηκα δέκα μέρες λίγο καλύτερα από προχτές επέστρεψε πάλι και μου έγινε πάλι εμμονή.. ξαπλώνω και για δύο ώρες δεν έχω κοιμηθεί... αναγκάστηκα να πάρω μισό ζαναξ για να κοιμηθώ..δε θέλω να κοιμάμαι με χάπια.. είμαι σε απόγνωση..

----------


## Antonis8

Παρε τιποτα φυτικά που αυξάνουν τη μελατονινη. Το ζαναξ σε βοηθάει στον υπνο; Εγώ γενικά δεν έχω θέμα, αλλά καποιες φορες αν τύχει και ξυπνησω μέσα στη νύχτα,δυσκολευομαι να ξανακοιμηθω μετα και την επομενη μέρα έχω πολυ άγχος γιατί έχω έκτακτες και δυσπνοια όταν δεν κοιμαμαι καλά. Αλλά ππαράλληλα φοβαμαι να παρω κάτι σε στυλ ηρεμιστικου μην ρίξει πολυ τους παλμους μου ή μηπως κάνω απνοια και δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω. Το ζαναξ πχ αν το πάρεις ,δεν σε ξυπναει κανείς με τιποτα και κοιμασαι πολυ βαθιά; Ή απλως σε βοηθάει να αποκοιμηθεις;

----------


## nick2917

Παίρνω ήδη σκεύασμα βαλεριανας κ μελατονίνης πριν πέσω για ύπνο.. όταν είμαι χαλαρός γενικά με βοηθάει.. όταν έχω ένταση για το αν θα κοιμηθώ μόλις ξαπλώνω δε βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα..χτες πήρα ζαναξ 0,25 το οποίο με χαλάρωσε κ κάποια στιγμή κοιμήθηκα..σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι βαρύ απλά δε θέλω να εξαρτηθώ από αυτά.

----------


## Νικη

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Μου έχει συμβεί άπειρες φορές. Εγώ κάνω ήδη ψυχοθεραπεία (αλλά όχι πολύ 2 μήνες μόνο) γτ όλο αυτό είναι κάποιου ειδους αγχωδους διαταραχής που έχεις (που έχουμε) και εμένα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τις περισσότερες φορές με βοηθάει το τσάι βαλεριάνας... Επίσης υπάρχει φαρμακευτικό λαδάκι cbd που βοηθάει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις... Μπες να το ψάξεις γτ τη δοσολογία τη ρυθμίζεις εσύ. Όταν έχεις κάποια φοβια που σε ταλαιπωρεί για πολύ κσιρο τότε δε θα περάσει σε 1 η 2 συνεδρίες ψυχοθεραπείας..θελει δουλειά υπομονή κσι επιμονή. Αν έχεις την οικονομική δυνατότητα θα πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις σε ένα ψυχολόγο της επιλογής σου που να ειδικεύεται σε θεματα άγχους και εστιάζει στη γνωσιακη και συμπεριφορικη κυρίως προσέγγιση. Να ξέρεις δε το περνάς μόνο εσύ αυτό!!!

----------


## Νικη

Επίσης ενδεχομένως να χρειαστείς αγχολυτικό η αντικαταθλιπτικα. Υπάρχουν νέας γενιάς φάρμακα με λίγες παρενέργειες. Να ξέρεις η φαρμακευτική αγωγή θα πρέπει να συμβαδίζει με την ψυχοθεραπεία σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Ποτε μη πάρεις ΜΌΝΟ φαρμακευτική αγωγή γτ δε θα σου αλλάξει τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι αλλά θα καταπραΰνει τα συμπτώματα μόνο. Ο, τι θες είμαστε εδω!

----------


## Foxie

Έχω ακριβώς μα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα . Τις ίδιες σκεψεις και τους ίδιους προβληματισμούς με τη δουλειά . Έχω πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς δεν βρήκα λύση . Μόνο πήρα κιλα από διάφορες αγωγές . Τελευταία παίρνω lexotanil αλλά έχω εθιστεί καμία φορά δεν με πιάνουν . Υπάρχουν μέρες που κοιμάμαι 4-5 ημέρες Χώρις ανάγκη για κανένα χάπι . Πραγματικά αν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις θα χαρώ πολύ .

----------


## Sofaki

Νίκη μπορείς να δώσεις πληροφορίες για το λαδακι ;

----------


## Νικη

Λέγεται cbd oil και το πουλάνε σε καταστήματα cbd όχι σε φαρμακεία.. Είναι 100% φυτικό κσι βιολογικό... Βοηθάει σε σωματικές και ψυχικές ασθένειες, πόνους κτλ.. Θα βρεις στο ίντερνετ όλες τις πληροφορίες, μπορείς να πάρεις και τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσεις πως να το χρησιμοποιήσεις κτλ.. Εμενα με βοήθησε στο άγχος και στον ύπνο αρκετά... Απλά δεν είναι και το λάδι που κάνει θαύματα να ξέρεις.. Ίσως σου καταπραΰνει το άγχος κσι βελτιώσει τον ύπνο σου.. Δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι να το δοκιμάσεις... Ούτε παρενέργειες έχει. Διάβασε προσεκτικά πως πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις τη δοσολογία σου.

----------


## Dimitris_1983

Νικ τι έγινε τελικά με το θέμα σου??

----------


## Kristi09

Θα ηθελα και εγω να μαθω αν το ξεπερασεις καπως γιατι και εγω ετσι ακριβως ειμαι τωρα

----------


## vigor

Το θέμα της αϋπνίας το αντιμετώπισα κι εγώ για πρώτη φορά σε ηλικία 22 ετών. Τώρα είμαι 44. Πολλά τα αίτια. Παρακάτω απαριθμώ τα περισσότερα και ελπίζω να τα λάβετε σοβαρά υπόψη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι σε όλους βέβαια μπορεί να επηρεάσουν το βιολογικό ρολόι αλλά σε μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού υπάρχει ένδειξη ότι επηρεάζουν την ψυχική υγεία.

1. Κινητό: Ειδικά η κατάχρηση του είτε για προσωπικά θέματα ή επαγγελματικά είναι σε θέση να δημιουργήσει μυοσκελετικά σε κάποιους ή πολλούς (οι φυσικοθεραπευτές έχουν πλέον μεγάλη προσέλευση τέτοιων περιπτώσεων, ακόμη και ατόμων μικρής ηλικίας), κατάθλιψη, άγχος, αϋπνία αν γίνει χρήση βραδινές ώρες.

2. Υπολογιστής : Οι ίδιες συνέπειες με το κινητό σε μικρότερο βαθμό ή στον ίδιο αν γίνει κατάχρηση .

3. Άσκηση το βράδυ ειδικά σε έντονο βαθμό, πχ ομαδικά αθλήματα, βάρη, αθλήματα που απαιτούν μεγάλη σπατάλη ενέργειας, πχ κικ μποξ, στιβος, κωπηλασία, και άλλα. Ιδανικά η άσκηση πρέπει να γίνεται πρωινές ή πολύ νωρίς το απόγευμα και να είναι κυρίως αεροβική.

4. Διατροφή : Κατανάλωση πολλών υδατανθράκων, φυσικών και μη, πλην μπανάνας, κερασιού που βοηθάνε στον ύπνο. Ιδανικά φάτε αρκετά νωρίς το τελευταίο γεύμα (τουλάχιστον 3 ώρες πριν τον ύπνο) και εννοείται φάτε ελαφρά, πχ σαλάτα και υγιεινά.
Κομμένα φαστ φούντ, τηγανητά, ψωμιά, πίτσες, σάντουιτς, πολλά λαδερα, αλάτι σε συζήτηση με τον διατροφολόγο η ποσότητα ή η διακοπή του, ζάχαρη, γλυκαντικά, ποτά, μέλι είναι υπό συζήτηση ( πολλά νοθευμένα και με πρόσθετα στοιχεία, πλην πολύ ελάχιστων περιπτώσεων, σύμφωνα και με τον πρόεδρο των Ελλήνων παραγωγών). 

Κομμένα επίσης Γαλακτοκομικά (ίσως το γιαούρτι με πέτσα να βοηθήσει αλλά σε κάποιους δημιουργεί βλέννα σε μύτη και φάρυγγα, όπως κάνει το πλήρες γάλα), κρέατα ειδικά χοιρινά, μοσχάρι, αρνί, κατσίκι). Αν οι άνδρες έχετε θέμα με προστάτη αποφύγετε καυτερά. Χρήση κουρκουμινης, τζιντζερ σε φαγητό, σαλάτα, συζητήστε το με τον ουρολόγο σας ή τον διατροφολόγο σας.

5. Η προσωπικότητα. Όσο πιο εσωστρεφής τόσο πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να παρουσιάσετε επεισόδια θλίψης, μελαγχολίας, κατάθλιψης κα ψυχικών νοσημάτων.

Εγώ ήμουν πολύ εσωστρεφής στην ηλικία μέχρι και τα 24, όταν και αποφάσισα μένοντας μόνος στην Αθήνα από τα 20 για σπουδές, να γίνω πιο κοινωνικός, ερχόμενος σε επαφή με γνωστούς που ήξερα από την γενέτειρα και μετακόμισαν στην Αθήνα. 

Κάντε κι εσείς το ίδιο αν είστε σε μεγαλουπόλεις αλλά και σε πόλεις που πάτε για σπουδές, εργασία. Δλδ βρείτε δραστηριότητες που είναι ομαδικές, πχ χορό, μπάσκετ, ποδόσφαιρο, ορειβασία, πεζοπορία και μπαλέτο , πιλάτες για γυναίκες. Το γυμναστήριο θα βοηθήσει να γίνετε πιο κοινωνικοί αρκεί να το επιδιώξετε. Από μόνη της η άσκηση θα σας ωθήσει, χαλαρώνοντας το σώμα.

Αποφύγετε όσο μπορείτε τα ξενύχτια σε μπαρ, κλαμπ. Όσο πιο συχνά τόσο περισσότερο φλερτάρετε με την απορρύθμιση του βιολογικού ρολογιού και την εμφάνιση ψυχικών προβλημάτων

6. Είτε το δέχεστε είτε όχι, η ζωή με τους τρελούς ρυθμούς την ρύπανση της ατμόσφαιρας και την ηχορύπανση των μεγάλων πόλεων δημιουργεί στους περισσότερους προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας. Το έζησα το σκηνικό συνολικά 14 χρόνια με διακοπή ενδιάμεσα 8 ετών. Θερμή παράκληση... Σκεφτείτε την απόδραση από την μεγάλη πόλη τουλάχιστον τα ΣΚ ή την μόνιμη αλλαγή κατοικίας, σε μια πιο μικρή πόλη ή σε νησί. Δουλειές θα βρείτε. Ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι από την φύση του ον που μπορεί να μείνει χωρίς επαφή με την φύση για μεγάλο διάστημα, κι όταν λέω φύση δεν εννοώ να πάτε στο πάρκο της γειτονιάς ή στο μεγάλο πάρκο της πόλης ή του νομού. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που απέδρασαν από την Αττική ή και άλλες πόλεις, εγκαταστάθηκαν σε μικρότερες πόλεις, χωριά ακόμη και νησιά, μικροί και μεγάλοι.
Η Ελλάδα είναι από τις χώρες του κόσμου που έχει μεγαλουπόλεις τόσο πυκνοκατοικημένες, ειδικά η Αθήνα και πλέον η Θεσσαλονίκη. Είναι τρομερή η ζημιά στο περιβάλλον της Αθήνας από την άναρχη οικοδόμηση, την έλλειψη δασών μετά τις φωτιές, τον πολύ κόσμο, τα πολλά αυτοκίνητα. Όπου φύγει φύγει λοιπόν αν θέλετε μια καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής.
Η Αθήνα πιθανόν να ενδείκνυται μόνο για όσους βγάζουν πολλά χρήματα αλλά με τις παραπάνω συνέπειες, τους φοιτητές (συζητήσιμο), σε καμία περίπτωση όμως για τους μεροκαματιάρηδες αλλά και τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους που πληρώνουν ενοίκιο. Για εισοδηματιες που μένουν για λίγο διάστημα ή για επαγγελματίες που ταξιδεύουν συχνά με παχυλό μισθό ίσως να μην τους επηρεάζει η κακή ποιότητα ζωής. 
Δυστυχώς η τάση ακόμη και σήμερα ειδικά νέων ανθρώπων είναι να φύγουν από την επαρχία να σπουδάσουν στην Αθήνα για να νιώσουν απελευθερωμένοι. Στην αρχή υπάρχει ενθουσιασμός, στην συνέχεια όμως η πραγματικότητα μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική. 

7. Σχέση με την οικογένεια. Από τα πιο σημαντικά. Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα και η επικοινωνία είναι καλή εξεταστε το ενδεχόμενο να συζητήσετε τα προβλήματα και αν δεν βρεθεί λύση να φύγετε από το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον και να μείνετε μόνοι σας. Η συμβίωση δεν είναι εύκολη με τους γονείς ειδικά όταν μεγαλώνουν και αυτοί και εσείς 
Η χώρα μας είναι από τις ελάχιστες που γονείς και ενήλικα τέκνα μένουν ακόμη κι αν τα τελευταία είναι άνω των 18, ακόμη και άνω των 40!!! Τραγικό !

8. Εργασία και σπουδές. 
Αν η εργασία ή οι σπουδές δεν σας αρέσουν θα πρέπει να σκεφτείτε να αλλάξετε περιβάλλον εργασίας και αντίστοιχα να σπουδάσετε κάτι άλλο ή αν είστε δημιουργικοί να δείτε τις τάσεις της αγοράς εργασίας και να ασχοληθείτε 
με το επιχειρείν ή το ελεύθερο επάγγελμα ή να βγείτε στο εξωτερικό και να βρείτε δουλειά αρχικά ως υπάλληλος αφού πρώτα δημιουργήσετε ένα καλό βιογραφικό κι ας μην έχετε ιδιαίτερη προϋπηρεσία.
Σημαντικό ρόλο θα παίξουν οι γνώσεις σε ξένες γλώσσες. Πιθανόν όχι τόσο το πτυχίο αν είστε άτομα που προσαρμόζονται εύκολα σε νέο περιβάλλον. Για το εξωτερικό χρειάζεται ανοιχτό μυαλό και μια οικονομική βοήθεια που μπορείτε να την λάβετε από τους γνωστούς και συγγενείς αν δεν έχετε το απαραίτητο μπάτζετ.
Να γνωρίζετε ότι αρκετοί άνθρωποι ταλαιπωρούνται αδίκως ψυχικά ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν εργάζονται σε ευχαριστο περιβάλλον, δεν τους αρέσει το αντικείμενο εργασίας και στους φοιτητές δεν αρέσει το αντικείμενο σπουδών.

Επειδή το ποστ είναι μεγάλο και πιστεύω κάλυψε σε ένα βαθμό τα αίτια της αϋπνίας και των ψυχικών παθήσεων, θα το συνεχίσω όταν βρω τον απαραίτητο χρόνο.

Τα παραπάνω συμβουλευτικά σημεία του κειμένου φυσικά δεν μπορούν να υποκαταστήσουν τις συμβουλές των ειδικών ψυχικής και σωματικής υγείας.

----------

